# It's an icy, grey day...



## bearswede (Jan 15, 2007)

...And I've got the blooze...

  Four Broad Arrow Admiraltys flanked by Caswell Hazard on the left and a Swedish balsam on the right...

  Ron


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 15, 2007)

We're having an ice storm here too and I'm bored. 
 Congress & Empire C in olive and Congress & Empire E in amber.

 I just listed my last Saratoga repro from the Bottle Museum & Saratoga Club if anyone wants a nice colored Stoddard to fill out the shelf until you get a real one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160074531364&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2007)

You got the booze, I'll be right over.  Oh, you said blooze.

 It is like spring time here. 76 and breezy.


----------



## annie44 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ron - nice to see a group pic of the Broad Arrows - can't go wrong with Cobalt Blue!  I know that hasn't been an easy grouping to put together.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: jane8851
> 
> We're having an ice storm here too and I'm bored.
> Congress & Empire C in olive and Congress & Empire E in amber.
> ...


 Sweet bottle...couldn't help but bid on it even though it'll probably go alot higher....                                                 Joe


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Joe, I had the emerald green ones too but sold them a while back. The museum had a few greens at the Saratoga Show this year but no more Stoddards. I'll be sorry to see it go but need to make room for the Hotchkiss quart I just bought.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Jane,...You've some very, very nice bottles in your collection...(I'd be nervous w/ a rambunqcious bull dog about too)....But, hey,...my cat already rolled a deep honey/amber australian telegraph insulator onto my brick hearth, as I watched openmouthed from across the room..as I swept up the pieces I was thinking "_Pets"[]..._(measures have been taken since)...I'm pretty sure everythings catproofed for now... Hopefully I'll win your bottle.                                  Joe


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Joe, you won!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Jane,...can't wait...normally I'd refrain from repros,...but I LOVE stoddard glass,(and saratoga's)...so It's a natural and is going straight into my window....                            Thank you,   Joe


----------

